# CHUNKY LOVE GUNS AND HOSES RESULTS



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, we didnt even come close to placin squat, but man, I think I speak for everyone when I say we had a hell of a great time! And we all came home with meat. Total for 2 days was 36 fish with 4 shooters. 

Gotta say first thnax to Brandy Sniper & April, and FlyingFisher for a great time!

OK, heres the pics.....

Sniper and APril, and super smooth beautiful seas.










A new experience for us all....










Little bit of drama out there, had three of these bad boys pop up around us.....




























Gettin the day off to a good start in the box....










Group shot before heading to our next destination. We ate some of the fish too, cuz Josh was cool enough to bring a grill and butter!










You cant really see what a stud Brandys AJ is in the pic, cuz hes all the way in the back, and bhes 8' 6" tall. Heres a pic with a non-sasquach sized person, Linda, holding his...Cant believe I caught her holding another mans fish!:doh










I got jelous, so I made her take a picture holding mine too...Dang...she said his was bigger though...:letsdrink










Day 2, back at the dock....man what a fun day... got into some triggers too...










Anybody notice I'm the only one of these clowns that has hair??? Total of 19 fish on day 2....










Man fish are pretty!!!









I'll post some underwater pics I pulled off the video footage too. Got tons of great shooting footage, crazy stuff, shootin fish thru there eyeballs, buncha stone shots, and a bunch of Josh shootin fish too cuz we were divin together.

Man, what a great couple a days.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job Clay and crew. Nice mess of fish in the box. You will have to give the the story on the rig diving and how it was.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

The rigs are a freakn blast man!!!

Heres a couple snapshots off some of the video footage...



































































































































































Here is what the inside of a pyrimad looks like when you wedge yourself in there tryin to get a fish....kinda cramped in there..


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay...nice work. You need to get a hair cut to fit in with that crew. Otherwise when I get back from Iraq, I'm gonna steal the whole crew cause I fit in better with my bald head.

Harry


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

What an awsome weekend we had. 

I am sure Clay will post the video soon. I talked to him on the phone a minute ago and he said it was going to take a little while cause he had to do some editing. I was coming up from a dive and saw him and Josh sitting on a cross member playing 'patty cake' so I am sure that will take a while to edit out. oke All joking aside it was a great weekend. One of the best of my life so far. We got a ton of fish and being out there with some good folks made it better. Thanks to everyone on the boat and MBT for the tourney!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Cool post as usual Mr. Clay!!

Damn sure wish I was there too...

You could give all of us a toupee with all of that chest hair...oke

Sea ya soon, Reese


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

ya'll had 2 great days!! it appear to have been very good!! glad ya'll did good!

Oh and Brandy -- good job!!

Later,

Jay

I'm crying on the inside!!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice shooting guys. Congrats to josh. It feels real good to shoot some variety of fish. Finally the spade fish are safe again.

Good job to all

Jeff


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Believe it or not Jeff, I never even thought of shooting a spade, especially on Sunday, I was just stoked to be diving the rigs, there were plenty of spades around there though, too many other fish to tantalize me!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Man you guys did real good and you actualy hit the rigs. Cant wait till next time.... on the water. 

Clay as usual you pulled it off. 

Glad you all made it safe back and a great weekend of diving.:clap


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

That's awesome Clay! Glad you guys had a good time and brought everybody back home safe. I'd love to go over and dive the rigs sometime. I bet that was awesome. I've dove the Chevron and Tenneco, but none of the other rigs. That must have been awesome. 

By the way,my dad still wants to know where the anchor is at!!


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Awsome trip Clay. I have been on the rigs out od daulphine island before and had 100+ viz. It was great but spooky by myself. Caint wait to do it again.

By the way....who won the bet?


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

i told you rig diving was a blast !!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> I was coming up from a dive and saw him and Josh sitting on a cross member playing 'patty cake' so I am sure that will take a while to edit out. oke


We were practicing our emergency air change over in case something happened and we needed to buddy breathe. I can see how to the "untrained observer" it may have appeared like patty cake, but I assure you, it was strictly for our safety and the safety of those diving with us!oke


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Man!! It looks like you guys had a BLAST. I wish I was home to dive the tourny but someones had to make the donuts. 

Clay, too bad there wasn't a "total weight" slot on the board I'm sure by the end of the weekend you would have had that. Sorry to hear you guys didn't place.Must have fun none the less. Good pictures, waiting on the video.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

where is the video!?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I got about 4 hours of raw video ffotage from this weekend to wade thru...its gonna be at least a week.:hotsun

ANd as far as the bet...neither me or GMan placed, so no money was exchanged! :letsdrink

Glad you all enjoyed the pics.

When this water clears up, were gonna be makin a SERIOUS rig trip...this was just a warm up, and close enough to get back for weigh in if we needed to.


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Clay and Team CL great shooting! All that matters is you were on the water and put meat in the freezer.....and got a shirt! Way to shoot Brandi, I guessfender bendersAJ didnt have a brother swim by or the score board would have been different. It is hard to see much less shoot fish when playing patty cake...hahahah. Looks like a good time was had by all. call me next time you go to the rigs! 6hrs have gun will travel!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the video of me asking and Clay respondingto "where's theanchor?" :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Im still gonna get that video too from that day Rich! Don't worry! 

Heres a few more pics, loaded off Brandy's camera. First one is my favorite though...Brandy and my fish all vacumesealed up!










April ready to go!










April watching her man swim to the rig, probably still with his tip protector on!










Looks like maybe Sniper took the tip protector off!










April pullin in his fish.










Dang I love that ladder with a steel tank!










Brandy and his donkey!










Marlboro Man! Real men dont ride horses, we dive rigs!










Dang Brandys makes everyone elses look small!










Warming up his wetsuit maybe????










Josh felt the bloodlust, with 4 nice fish on the stringer in one dive!










View of the rigs.










Lookin up.










Josh with his AJ! Happy man on sunday!


----------

